# Showdown! Symmetric vs asymmetric slingshot design for the side-shooter -- which and why?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Montie, of Montie Gear, has a thread going right now about designing a new slingshot, and it got me thinking about slingshot shape. Specifically: Is the Y-shaped or asymmetric design better for side shooting?

I've grown extremely fond of my hathcock sniper, and I prefer it to
other shapes because it leaves my hand in the most relaxed, neutral position. In contrast, Y-shaped designs make you grasp tight with your 3rd-5th fingers and then spread the first finger and thumb wide, which seems more straining and unnatural.

I suspect we cling to the Y shape out of tradition rather than a real preference over an asymmetric design, but what do you guys think?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

For side shooting whoa man that's a hard decision I love my ninja tac and my tom's ergo and ones like that for side shooting but then again the ferret hunter which was symmetrical was my go to target side shooter for a while so idk I can't decide I guess it just depends on the particular design and your preferences.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Asymmetric ones feel great but I've always been more accurate with Y-shaped ones. I shoot sideways exclusively.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have always like symmetrical frames.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I also shoot sideways. I like my HTS, but I also have a Ranger that does well for me. The Ranger is somewhat smaller so it's easier to carry.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Asymmetric, in fact you just gave me an idea for another slingshot. When we were kids and cut fork for a slingshot we shot hammer grip. Just my opinion, but I believe the Hathcock is the most comfortable slingshot ever. Thanks for the question


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

As of now, I shoot better with symmetric frames.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow i'm actually surprised I thought the side shooting craze with bills wonderful asymmetric designs would of won out here very interesting thread!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So I've thought about it a little and I now have an opinion . So to start off I was a competitive gymnast for 8 years and men's gymnastics is horrible for your wrists your supporting your entire weight on your hands almost more than you use your feet. So in consequence my wrists are really bad and I have seriously decreased range of motion which can make it uncomfortable to shoot slingshots sometimes. But when I use and asymmetrical side shooter I don't have to turn my wrist sideways as much and the general ergonomics just help in every way possible. My exclusive go to slingshot right now is tom's ergo I absolutely love it! I still love classics like the chalice and y ones like that but for overall side shooting comfort and accuracy I got to go with asymmetrical.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I like symmetry in all things and I like the classic slingshots, the perfect "Y", but an ergonomic, asymmetrical fork just seems to fit my shooting style better (side shooter with a forward cant). I don't have to think about holding it...it just happens.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like all things slingshot. It comes down to personal preference and personal opinion and feel. We all shoot something supporting two bands , a leather pouch and a piece of ammo ( size optional ). We all want that perfect slingshot. It just has to be comfortable allowing a consistent comfortable hold from shot to shot.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I did some experimenting with different angled shooters and was amazed at how a little shape tweek here and a stretch there changed the feel in the hand, and the comfort thing all the sudden became important to me. Seeing I have a decent shop, im autocad proficient and like to tinker i found myself making rapid prototypes out of simple old CDX plywood, banding them up and taking them out back for a shoot. After maybe the 4th change the slingshot became instinctively pointable and shot well but would slap the crap out of my fingers after the shot. It got kinda like shooting that big ol 50 cal blackpowder gun with a 386 grain buffalo bullet and 150 grains of pyrodex.... its going to hurt and that impacts how well I shot knowing there was pain to come each time.

Then it dawned on me that out of all the normal Y shaped slingers ive made and shot none of them slapped me back, ive never had a fork hit or a RTS either. So I stick with the symmetrical or at least mostly symmetrical.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I prefer to shoot sideways, I designed slingshots that differ only in the grip and though my marksmanship is the same in both cases, although I have never hit my hand and my slingshot I worry that topic, Dont know why I feel more confidence and comfort with an asymmetrical slingshot


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like the plain Y. I shoot 3/4 so the Y to me is most comfortable.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I prefer Y-shaped slingshots. Asymetrical ergo is complicated for me to hold, paradoxically. I made myself boardcut copy of some Pocket Predator three years before (to try how to hold it, I want to buy it then). And it fall out of my hand after each shot, need to add wrist loop. And it never happened to me with symetrical Y shaped slingshot.

Note: But my copy was not an excellent quality as Pocket Predator slingshots are, of course. I did not mean that they are bad products. My copy was a bad product.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the idea of sculpted asymmetric forks, but I have found the same problem - dropping it after each shot as the bands follow through when using a thumb braced grip. Pinch grip is better for security of grip, but feels counter productive for ergonomics.

I really like my asymmetric Wasp frame design, but prefer simple flat symmetric frames to any other asymmetric design I've tried so far.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

As I said before, I like to shoot side (Asymetrical) but in the past, like you, the slingshot often let go because only the thumb and index were comfortable, the other fingers were forced into a handle that go away from them, then I designed a handle that approached them and problem solved. . . maybe it work for you too


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is going to be short and somewhat to the point... later on when I have more time I'll go into this subject deeper.

//////////////

For either sideshooting OR straight up I find that a properly angled and dimension fork can and does improve accuracy... it's a matter of simple ergonomics.










For most people their neutral wrist postion when holding a frame to the side is approximately 22.5 degrees off horizontal.
So If you can design a frame that is able to take advantage of that while at the same time keeping in mind the basic physics associated with symmetrical pull forces that allow for increased stability, consistent hold and recoil management... you have the makings of possibly a real good slingshot.










So how do you go about that?
Well the first thing is you should make sure that your slingshot's "force triangle" has equal "x" and "y" sides. Meaning the distance from where the bands are attached extending to the bottom of the slingshot's grip where the pinky holds is the same for both forks.
This allows for a symmetrical feel even though your hand and wrist is in a more comfortable position. That is important for consistency in the way it performs... and it allows for more control on band recoil.










Note that the vector/angles on a properly designed ergonomic slingshot allow for both a neutral wrist and hand position and the distance to the pinky finger at the end of the lever is equal for both forks as well:










Here you can see an overlay and that the asymmetric and symmetric both have the same basic force and counter force positions... the relationship between "a", "b" and "f"... but the asymmetric frame allows for more grip surface while maintaining a more comfortable wrist position while aiming.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Those principles match my observations. My best asymmetric shape only differs from the nearest symmetric shape in the position of the ring and middle fingers. The pinky, index and thumb positions are more or less the same on both types when well designed.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

The physics explanation seems flawless (for my brain) . . . And what about dropping an asymmetrical slingshot each shot or what to do to avoid that?

Many would prefer one if not have that problem, the opinion of the hand (anatomy) is also important

P.D. Im not an english speaker sorry if I seem rude, just trying to understand and that activity raises many questions :cookie:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

In my case, I think the dropping problem might have been a result of the slingshot being slightly too large for my hand. Excessive width between the index finger and thumb could mean that my finger wasn't curling around the front of the frame far enough. Being asymmetric, the ring and middle fingers' grip is off-centre, which would allow the momentum of the bands on follow-through to twist the frame in the hand and dislodge the thumb's grasp.

The smaller Wasp frame doesn't have the same problem, just the bigger ones.


----------

